# Please take a minute....will touch your heart.



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

In Michigan there is a wonderful Rescue that helps all small dogs. Babies with problems that are unfixable are living a wonderful forever life here and others are adopted out to approved homes.
This Rescue is a God send to many poor babies....please read this page all the way down and then the rest of their site as there are more dogs for adoption.
I just can't say enough good things about Jan and Bruce.

Peke A Tzu Haven


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wowser, they have a lot of fluffs in need of a good home.......looks like they take on any fluff in need regardless of "any" issues they have. Good for them........we need more rescues like them :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing this wonderful rescue and their fluffs with us.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Marsha, thank you for sharing this site. Times are tough for all the rescues, but maybe it's especially tough for the local rescues. It reminds us just how much our support is needed. This really sounds like a wonderful group.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They are wonderful people for sure. It's good to know that those poochies are getting the care that they deserve.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, I hope they all find wonderful homes. What a great rescue group.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

goshI wanted to take them all home with me, what a great group of people


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Bless them for looking after all those in need.
The stories are so sad, poor babies.


----------

